# Hi , Winter is here and so im back



## joy17782 (Oct 24, 2008)

last week of full time work untill around march, so all be back on alot , missed reading all the great stuff about my grammer, but anyways looking too read alot of the crap i missed this working year


----------



## Marcel (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome back Joy


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good to see you again buddy....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm with Lucky here.Nice to read you again.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn Joy. Welcome home.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

We missed you!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh Joy its so glad you're back! They've been picking on me something fierce. Giving me atomic wedgies to Lucky calling me a pomey b*stard! Glad you're back!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, but you really *are* a pomey b*stard, Njaco! (whatever a 'pomey b*stard' is....) 

Welcome back, Joy!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 25, 2008)

So, now that your back, we should have a refresher course.

*ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ* - These are capitals. They go at the beginning of sentences and the first letter of a pronoun.

*abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz* - These are lower case. You can use these for all the other letters.

*.!?* - These are puncuation marks. They go at the end of sentences.

Ha, just giving you some grief to welcome you back. Tell us how work was.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome back mate!


----------



## rochie (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome back


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2008)

I didnt even know he was gone.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2008)

Me neither......again welcome back!


----------



## joy17782 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thats why i like it here .all the BS. Work is ok but slowing down now that winter is almost here.Yahoo!!!!!! going too Florida next month for beer and fishing !!!!!!!!!!!!! We got a condo for 2 weeks, I have alot of beer drinking I have too make up for .


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2008)

Well sh!t man, make sure u take some pics of the fish u catch and post em up... Ive got a few pics Ive taken in my Animals thread....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome back

Your making me hungry with all the fish talk


----------

